# Average or unorthodox life?



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

How do you see your life turning out, do you wish an average life, having a 9 to 5 job, wife and kids etc.
or do you think a life of adventure and uncertainty is better suited for you? 
I'm not saying either is better, I'm just curious if there is any corelation between this choice and mbti.
roud:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh hell, mine has had aspects of both.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh hell, mine has had aspects of both.


I figured that I might get that answer, but if you had to choose one, and I'm not saying that in real life it's that kind of choice, which would it be?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowPharaoh said:


> I figured that I might get that answer, but if you had to choose one, and I'm not saying that in real life it's that kind of choice, which would it be?


I couldn't have chosen a better life than I've had. A mix is best. Never try to pin an ENTP down.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I couldn't have chosen a better life than I've had. A mix is best. Never try to pin an ENTP down.


I agree with you completely, but still curious about other people(types)


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Average sounds horrible to me, tbh... 

The best job for me would be something where I can work on projects in different countries with different people. I'm not sure though, how exactly I can do that and at the moment, I just have to decide which university would be good for me ^^"

Also, I want to have children before I'm 25. Preferably two.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

Tsubaki said:


> Average sounds horrible to me, tbh...
> 
> The best job for me would be something where I can work on projects in different countries with different people. I'm not sure though, how exactly I can do that and at the moment, I just have to decide which university would be good for me ^^"
> 
> Also, I want to have children before I'm 25. Preferably two.


Two kids and a job that includes moving around from one country to another, I guess @tanstaafl28 was right when he said never try to pin down an Entp,
very very interesting answer


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I see a random and uncertain future when I gaze into my crystal ball.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

College. Nothing orthodox about that.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I do like a bit of monotony in my future, though I also want to have a comfortable life with a good enough paycheck to support both my family and my hobbies. I can jazz up my life with a few fun excursions, but I do enjoy a bit of predictability, to be honest roud:.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Uncertainty. but not uncertainty all the way. There needs to be some form of structure, like you said with wife, kids, etc However, the adventure is what I would choose. I need stimulation this way.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sure my mother would say I live an unorthodox life. I don't follow the rules, I do like financial stability but if I lost my job tomorrow I would not go hungry, I have other sources of income. I do not want to be average. I find the idea of the white picket fence, dog and 2.5 kids boring. I like to learn and experience new and exciting things. I get bored with doing the same thing day in and day out.


----------



## The Snapdragon (Oct 27, 2015)

On a practical day to day level - screamingly average. Not what I'd planned but I had 2 children to raise all by myself so not rocking the boat and financial stability became paramount.

That said I work in an achingly traditional profession where wearing a ring on your forefinger raises eyebrows and being accused of being "a bit of a hippy" is not meant to be a compliment. :tongue:


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

A mix of both. 

While I work a boring 9-5 and own a house, I've moved continents several times, have no intention of having children, and will probably remain single. If I lost my job tomorrow, I would certainly have to make some changes, but it wouldn't be catastrophic. I'm adaptable.

Basically, I do whatever makes sense for me. Whether that's following the herd or striking out on my own is irrelevant. I take everything on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I really can`t have a regular day job, it makes me sick. I can`t understand the point of marriage & it`s long term responsibilities either. I don`t want to be a mother. Plus I always appreciated eccentric people, even the ill-fated. So I`m built to have an unorthodox, and like a friend mentioned, abnormal life. I did`t have the occasion to be as adventurous as I wanted, though I`m changing my life style slowly.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I want to end the traditional family and by that I mean:

-children are no longer naturally conceived so women are liberated and empowered
-children are cared for by the gov. to provide them equality of opportunity and adults may advance in their careers
-children replaced by pets if couple wants to raise living being
-blood families are meaningless and only friends you voluntarily pick are your real family


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Slightly false dichotomy. You can have structure and security without having an office job/marriage with 2.5 kids.

I don't see my future as suburban conventionality, but I don't see it as a "risky adventure" either.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Grandalf said:


> I want to end the traditional family and by that I mean:
> 
> -children are no longer naturally conceived so women are liberated and empowered
> -children are cared for by the gov. to provide them equality of opportunity and adults may advance in their careers
> ...


Reminds me of "The Giver" book/movie LOL


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

SnowPharaoh said:


> How do you see your life turning out, do you wish an average life, having a 9 to 5 job, wife and kids etc.
> or do you think a life of adventure and uncertainty is better suited for you?
> I'm not saying either is better, I'm just curious if there is any corelation between this choice and mbti.
> roud:


Are these the _only_ two options? Eh?


----------

